# CPT for removal of IUD laparoscopically



## YBYERS (Apr 16, 2012)

My doc will be doing a laparoscopic removal of iud that has embedded in the abdomen.  Since this is not a normal removal of IUD I am unsure how to code this.


----------



## Bready (Apr 18, 2012)

i don't believe there is a specific code and your best bet is going with the unlisted 49329(hate that) and attaching a very good op note to your claim.


----------



## emkerr (Apr 20, 2012)

*Bkerr*

Are there any alternatives to using the unlisted code...49329?  I have an IUD removed laparoscopicly from the abdomen along with lysis of adhesions.


----------

